# What store bought potatoes are best 4 canning?



## tinknocker66 (Jul 15, 2009)

what are the best brand of taters for canning


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

I like to can up white potatoes. They are thin skinned and hold their shape in the jar. They fry up well, and I make practically-instant potato salad with them. 

A 10# bag will net you 7 quarts with some left over for a meal.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

I agree whites. Russets are the most commonly recommended. Reds don't hold up well. 

There was another recent discussion on this a week or so back and if I remember it correctly, some posted problems associated with the Yukon Golds too. Perhaps the search may be able to find it for you.


----------

